# [SOLVED] Missing Update.inf FILE!!



## DevilJean (May 3, 2008)

I have a big problem! The Update.inf file is missing and I don't know what to do. I've done everything to restoring it but no good. If someone knows what to do please help! :sigh:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Missing Update.inf FILE!!*

Hi DevilJean and welcome to TSF !

When do you get that issue ? What are you trying to do when you get that error message ?

What's the computer's brand and model or what are the complete system specs (see the link in my sig) ?

If you get that error when you try to install SP2 then see if this helps :
http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/win2000/1064280626


----------



## DevilJean (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Missing Update.inf FILE!!*

I just recently bought some new parts for my computer, put them all in and after that I re-installed windows but when I try to install IExplorer 7, media player program and other windows updates it says "Setup could not verify the integrity of the file Update.inf. Make sure the Cryptographic service is running on this computer." Cryptographic service is running good but the Update.inf file is missing no mater how many times I search for it. I can't find it. Maybe It's been deleted somehow. :4-dontkno I don't know. :sad:


----------



## justpassingby (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Missing Update.inf FILE!!*

Follow these steps from Microsoft :

You cannot install some updates or programs


----------



## DevilJean (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Missing Update.inf FILE!!*

WOW IT WORKED!!! Thanks for the help man! You really help a lot. Everything now works perfect! Thanks again! If I find anymore problems I'll make sure to ask your help! See ya! :wave:


----------

